# How to deal with plod



## whiteturbo (Apr 5, 2019)

Says it all, I have no garden so i intend to safely practice on common ground, what should i do if approached by plod, this is in the UK where Catapults are classed as a toy. Advice on how to deal with the above situation and defuse rather than agitate the situation.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I had the same issue.

As long as you're not damaging property or being harmful to animals or people you should be good. And as long as you have actually have access to the land (or permission to do so). Also be sure to have 3rd party insurance in case you do unintentionally do damage or harm...

I'd also take a catch box so that you can easily show where the shots are going and be sure that you have a good backstop so any flyers can be accounted for.

Shots that fly over private land are also illegal BTW - so over roads etc. also count. I know that road verges are essentially the Queens property (which is why shooting across roads are illegal) so it may be worth checking who actually 'owns' the land you are using. But the more you can prove your responsible use the better. Read up on hunting/poaching etc. there are a few UK sites - and they give most of the info you'd need - even if not actually hunting.

As far as I know Plod's approach to handling these sort of 'offences' can be subjective - so keep calm and relaxed when approached. You don't wanted to get booked for being hot-headed. In fact go to your local PS and have a chat to them and explain what you are considering and if they'd think its fine ( try get in writing so you have proof ;-P )


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

plod?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Flipgun - never read Noddy?

Plod = police.


----------



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

Plod = Rozzers. We have many colourful words for them in the UK, all in good humour though.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lmao I thought Plod was like “ Plod along”


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I thought maybe it was an acronym.

They come up to see what you are doing, you tell them and hand them a Scout.


----------



## whiteturbo (Apr 5, 2019)

flipgun said:


> I thought maybe it was an acronym.
> 
> They come up to see what you are doing, you tell them and hand them a Scout.


You come from Texas, Are the police in Texas jolly playful considerate normal people, I bet they are not! more like power crazy psychopaths who would imprison you if they can make up any excuse to get you with. Well in England, gone are the days of the friendly neighborhood bobby on the beat, checking up on the old folk, and giving a clip across the ear of the schoolboy scrumping apples on the way home from school. Now the Police arrive at your door, mob handed, because someone complained that you were playing music(not loud by the way), They pushed their way into my flat(no warrant) and used bullying tactics against me, I was petrified. but i stood up for my rights and got them out an hour later, when they realised they had no case against me and i wasn't going to confess to a non existent crime. That schoolboy would go through the court system and have a criminal record for the rest of his life and be sent to a detention centre for 6 month, for scrumping FFS. Gone is the Friendly Bobby, The police in the UK today are out of control, they harass the normal citizen and yet don't investigate what they call low level crime, like car theft and burglary and drug dealing. Maybe I was unlucky with my last brush with them, but I think it likely, that first they wouldn't know a slingshot is legal, and at the best it would be confiscated, never to be seen again. At worst i would be charged with using an offensive weapon. That's how bad this country has become. I carry a print out of the legal position of catapults, but run the risk of being considered a smart Alec if i produce it. Under our laws a policeman can arrest you for carrying a lolly(Popsicle to Americans) stick if he considers it offensive in some way. I know, i'm a miserable old fart, but all i want to do is play with my catty without the fear of being arrested.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

You can acquire a cover by volunteering to teach slingshot shooting for:

scout program

school (I have an application pending to teach archery at a local private school and will include a slingshot component)

university (I did this for our local University's anthropology club)

Maybe ask the local plod if there is a youth organization that you can volunteer for.

If there is a university nearby, maybe you can get a professor or students interested in the physics or slingshot shooting, the ergonomics of slingshots, or the history of slingshots.

Thus you shall be transformed from a common hooligan to an "experimental anthropologist."

Speaking of, I have a completely made up organization "American Institute of Experimental Anthropology." Congratulations, you are now an associate fellow and entitled to all rights conferred thereby.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

whiteturbo said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > I thought maybe it was an acronym.
> ...


----------

